# Fog Light Question



## jwalkerus (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a 93 Maxima with fog lights. But i cant figure out how to get them to work. The fog lights are there but there is no way to turn them on. There is a button right next to the rear defroster button on the dash but the button cannot be pressed. It has no picture or anythign on the button to le tme know that is where the fog light button is. I hope i am explaining this clearly. 

DO i have to wire them or something. I am not sure where to go.

As u can see i am a complete newbie.

thanks again


----------



## wutsup (Dec 10, 2005)

the fog light button should be on the left.


----------



## jwalkerus (Dec 8, 2005)

my bad, it is on the left. but there is actually no fog light switch button. there is a button there but it cant be pressed in. it seems that when the original owner bought the car he didnt go for the fog lights extra. 

the fog lights are there and there is a button there but the botton cant be pressed in to turn on the fog lights. ??????????????

not sure what to do.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*fog lights*



jwalkerus said:


> my bad, it is on the left. but there is actually no fog light switch button. there is a button there but it cant be pressed in. it seems that when the original owner bought the car he didnt go for the fog lights extra.
> 
> the fog lights are there and there is a button there but the botton cant be pressed in to turn on the fog lights. ??????????????
> 
> not sure what to do.


The fog lights were installed standard on the SE model, but not the GXE model. Thus, on the SE model, the button for the lamps, as I recall, worked, but on the GXE, it was just there for show. In any event, fog lamps can easily be added to the GXE model if it didn't come equipped with them. THey typically are wired in parallel with the wire that feeds the parking lights. If you go to the front of your motor, you'll see separate wiring supplying power to the main headlights and separate wires supplying power to the parking lights. On my old GXE, I simply hooked up my fog lamps as a parallel connection to the parking lights, that way, as I turned on the parking lights, the fogs would go on, and would stay on when the main headlights were powered. There is another way of doing it and that is, in your fuse box, there maybe a relay that says "fog", and this is designed to limit the current surge to the fog lamps and in turn, that relay is governed by that little push button on the left hand side. All you need to do is run power from the relay to fogs. 

Anyhow, that's all I know.


----------



## jwalkerus (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks so much man. i will try tomorrow and see what i can do.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*flog lamp wiring*



jwalkerus said:


> thanks so much man. i will try tomorrow and see what i can do.


Ask Mat93, he's very knowledgeable.


----------

